# [APP][BETA][4.0+] Andrognito | Hide & Encrypt Files



## aritraroy (Sep 5, 2014)

*What's Andrognito?*

With Andrognito, you can now keep your confidential and important files which you don't want others to access, hidden inside your Android device with our advanced 3-Layer Encryption Engine. In short, Andrognito is a modern sentinel that hides and locks all your personal and confidential data from snoopers in real time.

Gone are those days, when your friends peek into your phone to see your personal photos, your colleagues stalking your tablet to access your client lists, with Andrognito you can be rest assured that all your important files are in safe hands and nobody except you can access them ever.

All the important files like pictures, videos, documents, apps are securely hidden inside a safe vault which nobody except you with the PIN (or password) can access, thereby giving you complete control over your device's privacy. It is simple, fast and fluid and can hide files and folders in blazing fast speed (thanks to its "Flash Mode").

*Why Will You Use Andrognito?*

Andrognito sports a variety of features which will make you fall in love with this app,

• Powerful 3-Layer Encryption Engine that securely locks and hides all your files for complete protection
• Supports hiding of all kinds of files (like Documents, Images, Videos, ZIP, Apps)
• Hide Photos & Videos fast and securely
• Unique Stealth Mode feature to deceive intruders into a fake vault
• Supports selecting multiple files with our easy to use built-in file browser
• Modern and state-of-the-art flat and minimal user interface
• Prevents brute force attacks by automatically locking the app for 15 minutes after 3 failed login attempts.

*What Is Andrognito's 3-Layer Encryption Engine?*

Android already offers a simple way of hiding files and folders by placing a "." in front of the file or folder names, however breaking such thing is a child's play.

At Codex, protecting your important files from the hands of intruders is our primary goal. After months of research we have developed a simple, light-weight and unique algorithm that makes it virtually impossible for anyone to access your hidden files and folders without your 4-digit secure PIN.

Andrognito is much more than just hiding and securing your files and folders with popular encryption algorithms available. It uses our unique 3-Layer Encryption Engine to apply 3 different and powerful layers of security for each file that you want to hide.

Your files are folders completely locked and hidden and are so secured that they cannot even be accessed if someone copies all the data from your device and tries to run the app on another device, as the encryption process is device sensitive, making it virtually unbreakable. However, if you do succeed in breaking this security we would love to hear from you.

*The Algorithm in Brief*

i) In the first layer, Andrognito gives some minor protection by just changing the file names into some completely random name which makes it entirely disguised from normal users. It also appends a "." prefix before the file names so that the files do not get visible in apps like Gallery, Music Player, etc.

ii) In the second layer, it puts the files in a secure container and encrypts the file using Advanced Encryption Standard (AES-256), keeping your files very secured internally. This layer is sandwiched between the two unique layers of Andrognito.

iii) In the third layer, Andrognito gives some finishing touches by protecting the container using a strong password, generated uniquely for each and every single file and renaming the ADG container with some random name for further security.

There is absolutely nothing for you to worry about while using this app. Your files are completely safe in the hands of Andrognito.

*Why in the BETA Version?*

After rigorous testing, we are finally convinced that Andrognito is ready to face the world, however we are currently staying in BETA version since there might be some bugs in the app that have escaped our notice.

Therefore we would advise you not to currently hide any sensitive files that are of paramount importance to you as there might be some chances that you lose those files and get into a mess. We are constantly improving our app and we hope to get our final version ready shortly.

In the meantime, we would love to hear reports and feedbacks from you about the good and sometimes about the bad things too.

Disclaimer: - DO NOT UNINSTALL THE APP from your device as it will result in permanent loss of all your hidden files. Never remove any file with ".adg" extension as these files are maintained by Andrognito and may contain sensitive information. (Before updating to Version 1.0.1, please unhide all your files)

*FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions)*

1) Can it hide any kind of files?
Ans - It can hide any type of file you can think of. It can hide pictures, videos, documents, apps, etc. with ease.

2) What happens if I uninstall the app?
Ans - You should unhide all the files before uninstalling your app, otherwise you may lose all the data you have hidden.

3) What is the Stealth Mode?
Ans - The Stealth Mode gives you a fake vault where you can keep some fake files to deceive intruders from seeing the real vault. All the files that you have hidden in your real vault, will never be visible in the fake vault.

4) What is I forget my PIN?
Ans - You can always retrieve your PIN by answering the security question. It is always recommended to set the security question just after registering.

5) Is there any chance that I lose my files?
Ans - Chances are very less that you will lose any file you hide. But in the Beta version, things can go wrong sometimes. Please report any error to help us make this app even better.

*Screenshots*

















































*Download*

Please download the app from Play Store through the link given below.

​
*I need your help in making this app better. Your suggestions and improvements are most needed.*


----------



## senaji (Sep 9, 2014)

very good app to hide ou importants and confidential files, thank you and good luck

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

galaxy note 4 avec abonnement galaxy note 3 achat


----------

